# Madame Butterfly Shawl - what do you think?



## liliacraftparty

This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!


----------



## redriet60

Very pretty 🥰


----------



## craftyknitter3

Beautiful


----------



## Cath21

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


----------



## Cath21

BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## Latte with Yarn

Very pretty!


----------



## colleend2006

Beautiful


----------



## peacefulknitter

Very pretty, the pattern looks airy and delicate. Perfect summer shawl.


----------



## Roses and cats

Very pretty. Love that color.


----------



## Jbenn

It's lovely!


----------



## tygger428

Very lovely shawl ❤


----------



## edithann

Beautiful...lovely color!


----------



## theresagsolet

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## cdb1949

Amazing


----------



## Carla584167

Lovely. 👍


----------



## run4fittness

It is gorgeousM


----------



## Aunty M

Very beautiful and the colour is gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## StitchNStash

Very pretty, nice colour too!


----------



## Shauna0320

Very delicate. Great colour.


----------



## GigilovesGpa

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147





liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Very pretty. Love the color!


----------



## cinknitting

Beautiful


----------



## mrleese

Fabulous!


----------



## Mitch

Lovely shawl.


----------



## Ladyj960

Beautiful


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Lovely shawl.


----------



## sharmend

Gorgeous!


----------



## sheherazade

Beautiful!!


----------



## yooperdooper

A real beautiful shawl.


----------



## liliacraftparty

Thank you so much!!


----------



## liliacraftparty

Wow! Thank you so much for all lovely comments! just in case, all details and coupon code are here








Madame Butterfly Shawl Knitting Pattern 25% off


Madame Butterfly is a triangle knitting shawl, starts at the center back of the neck to the bottom edge. There is 3 stitches border at beginning and end of rows, using stocking stitch. Shawl increases 4 stitches on right side rows, you will have 4 stitch markers, one on each border and 2 in...




www.knittingparadise.com





Also, I was thinking in start a KAL, who will be interested? comment here if you love the idea!
Thank you knitters!
Lilia


----------



## Jillyrich

beautiful


----------



## Kenny440

This is a beautiful shawl! Beautiful pattern. Beautiful color. And beautiful work. A lovely addition to anyone’s wardrobe.


----------



## Madelyn

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Very pretty


----------



## keasterson

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ruqia

Very beautiful shawl . The color looks best for the lace pattern.


----------



## salmonmac

Love it!


----------



## lainey_h

Very nice!!


----------



## BARBIE-s

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Beautiful !


----------



## Hippechik

It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Profet

It is delicate and beautiful. After laboring to make a beautiful shawl, I gave it to a friend for Christmas and found she wasn't at all happy to receive it. I think knitters love shawls because they let us do all sorts of interesting stitch combinations and patterns, but other women are not necessarily as thrilled as we are with them. That's the main reason I don't make any now.


----------



## Visuki

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Very pretty 😍


----------



## ruqia

It is a beautiful shawl , speaks of your labor you did.


----------



## ilv2crochet

Very pretty! Great job!!!


----------



## Jean Marie

liliacraftparty said:


> This is my new pattern Madame Butterfly Shawl, hope you like it!
> View attachment 1235145
> 
> View attachment 1235146
> 
> View attachment 1235147


Nice. The border looks like its lace.


----------



## Corbawn

Gorgeous! I also think Eden Cottage yarns are fabulous and it’s shown off perfectly here.


----------



## Tink1962

It’s stunning 👏👏👏


----------

